
Blizzard is looking for devs to Revive Classics: Starcraft, Diablo 2, Warcraft 3 - gabamnml
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/blizzard-looking-to-revive-these-classic-games-upd/1100-6431991/
======
fitzwatermellow
__" Compelling stories. Intense multiplayer. Endless replayability. Qualities
that made StarCraft, Warcraft III, and Diablo II the titans of their day,"
Blizzard said. "Evolving operating systems, hardware, and online services have
made them more difficult to be experienced by their loyal followers or
reaching a new generation. We're restoring them to glory..." __

Wondering if the best strategy wouldn 't just be porting to Unity?

~~~
gabamnml
I totally agree with you. And in my case what I would do is learn from the
great success of these versions and apply them to the present. It is not
healthy to walk with undead

